

Show HN: Mobile friendly Hacker News reader, with built-in memory - arcticmill
http://hn.arcticmill.com

======
arcticmill
We’ve hacked together this reader for Hacker News that helps us better consume
all those juicy news items.

It keeps track on what you've seen and read before.

Hopefully some of you will find it useful. Cheers

